# Code Books



## ndaniels (Mar 13, 2014)

I know we should all have a copy of IRC, IBC, IFGC, NEC, IMC, and IPC.  What other code books would you recommend having around the office.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 13, 2014)

Depends on your jurisdiction.

Many of the codes are online.

You may want to use the web rather than having the book

I would recommend some of the standards NFPA 13, some of the ASTM standards AND ANSI117.1


----------



## Inspector 102 (Mar 13, 2014)

I would also check with legal counsel. In my state, if there is an adopted code by reference, the law states that 2 copies of the adopted code shall be maintained for public review. That gets really costly to keep all those codes current and because of the availablity of web access, not sure how many offices still keep hard copies. We keep the major codes available withe one office copy and one vehicle copy.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 13, 2014)

You should have a printed copy of every adopted code that your jurisdiction enforces.

Standards and other referenced documents could be viewed electronically or on the web. JMHO


----------



## mjesse (Mar 13, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> You should have a printed copy of every adopted code that your jurisdiction enforces.Standards and other referenced documents could be viewed electronically or on the web. JMHO


Agreed.

We have two hard copies, and one electronic of all Codes adopted by Ordinance


----------



## cda (Mar 13, 2014)

commentary commentary commemtary

also like these two books::

http://shop.iccsafe.org/building-code-basics-commercial-based-on-the-2012-international-building-code-1.html

http://www.fireservicebooks.com/building-code-basics-fire.html

electric like someone said so you can copy and paste when they do not know what you are talking about

oHHH

commentary


----------



## ICE (Mar 13, 2014)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> You should have a printed copy of every code that your jurisdiction enforces.


I keep hearing that I should put the ICE code down on paper.  The problem I have with that is that tigers hunt alone.


----------



## mjesse (Mar 13, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> I keep hearing that I should put the ICE code down on paper.  The problem I have with that is that tigers hunt alone.


With the insanity displayed in some of your pictures, you should have your own reality show.

I'd watch it.


----------



## Frank (Mar 13, 2014)

We have links to the enforced codes on our website.

http://www.co.henrico.va.us/bldg/general-information/current-building-codes/

We have paper copies for the building official and each technical assistant.

I have 15 feet or so of codebooks in my office--most of what we have enforced since 1970.

It is not unusual to have to look up what the provisions were when something was built.


----------



## LGreene (Mar 14, 2014)

We have an annual subscription through Techstreet (http://subscriptions.techstreet.com/) which gives us unlimited access to the codes and standards we use, including "historical" editions.  It is nice to have access to new codes, even if they haven't been adopted yet.  Our subscription includes all of the ICC codes, NFPA 101/80/105, and all of the BHMA standards.  There are thousands of others we could pay to add to our subscription.  All of the publications included in our subscription are downloadable as PDFs.  It is VERY reasonably priced considering how many people in our company use the subscription.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 14, 2014)

Some of the NFPA books, 13 and 25 have have a commentary.  The commentary notes follow the code section.


----------

